

Ask HN: How Much Spam is Acceptable? - A Spam Report Card - garrettgillas

After seeing an announcement on Digg today about how they are working on their homepage spam problem (among other problems) I started thinking that perhaps Digg and I have different opinions of what is an "acceptable" amount of spam. (Link: http://about.digg.com/blog/yea-we-know-about-top-news-spam-and-some-good-news-too)<p>Then I realized that I still love twitter despite the large amounts of spam that exists there and tried to think of a social network or tool that didn't have it's users' experience negatively affected by spam significantly. After contemplating this for a while I thought I might make a list and grade the different social networks/tools that I use on a regular basis and see how others might grade them as well.<p>twitter: D+
Facebook: A-
Reddit: A
Digg: D-
Skype: B+ 
outlook: B-
Gmail: C+
======
devmonk
Facebook beat Gmail? Every time I log into Facebook I see spam on the right
side of it.

~~~
garrettgillas
Touché. I didn't figure the ads into my assessment.

